# Koi sitting a the bottom of tank



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

My kois 1 by 1 are starting to sit at the bottom of the tank not looking to lively i have checked water paramaeters and changed water for last few weeks but nothing seems to cheer them up, and I don't know what is wrong with them any help would be good. 

It looks as if they could sick? Not to sure but ive had these kois since last summer and everything was fine till about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Deocare,

What are your water perimeters like(PH,Ammonia,Nitrite/Nitrate/GH/KH)? This would help out a bit for starters.What temps are you keeping them at?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

also how many koi do you have and what size is the aquarium?


----------

